
Tracking gun violence by shooting incidents - ReadingInBed
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/murder-rates-dont-tell-us-everything-about-gun-violence/
======
hga
This gets me conflicted about the NRA's original, and still traditional
mission of improving marksmanship....

Apparent gang members _are_ reported to practice at some firing ranges, but
rather obviously most don't. One other thing to look for is selfies where the
subjects have their fingers off the freaking triggers (Rule 3). Rare enough in
that context, Hollywood or real life, that it's really noticeable.

